# 6" Ridgid jointer/planer - should I get



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I am wondering if this is a good jointer or a boat anchor??? Does anyone here have it? I can get it at HD for $300 on sale and I am wondering if I should get it or not... or if it's even a good deal. Thanks in advance. Steve
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100092374


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Steve G. said:


> Hey guys, I am wondering if this is a good jointer or a boat anchor??? Does anyone here have it? I can get it at HD for $300 on sale and I am wondering if I should get it or not... or if it's even a good deal. Thanks in advance. Steve
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100092374


i have it and love it........paid 429 for it....at 300 you can't miss in my opinion.....

do all HD have it at 300?...i may go back and see if they will reduce mine.....


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom5151 said:


> i have it and love it........paid 429 for it....at 300 you can't miss in my opinion.....
> 
> do all HD have it at 300?...i may go back and see if they will reduce mine.....


IDK if all HD have it at that price... how long have you had yours for?


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Steve G. said:


> IDK if all HD have it at that price... how long have you had yours for?


about 45 days.......ran about 100 bf so far......great machine IMO


----------



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

I like mine as well. Wood magazine just did a comparo on 6" jointers. They gave the Ridgid a the Top Value award. Also here is a review on it. Pretty in depth:

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/rgdjntrrvu.html


----------



## jimbu (Dec 16, 2007)

*Ridgid planer*

I have had my Ridgid planer for over 6 years, I love it.
:no::no: Every power tool in my shop is Ridgid. Never a problem with any of them.
I had a Delta bandsaw that would not re-saw no matter how I adjusted it, it would wander.
I sold it and purchased a Ridgid and it cuts up to 4 1/2" when I re-saw and the cut comes out stright as an arrow.
jimbu


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

jimbu said:


> I have had my Ridgid planer for over 6 years, I love it.
> :no::no: Every power tool in my shop is Ridgid. Never a problem with any of them.
> I had a Delta bandsaw that would not re-saw no matter how I adjusted it, it would wander.
> I sold it and purchased a Ridgid and it cuts up to 4 1/2" when I re-saw and the cut comes out stright as an arrow.
> jimbu


have you experienced all of the vibration problems with your ridgid BS? I have all ridgid tools as well and love them. I was considering the BS but have read that people are having to make a lot of changes and modifications to get it running smooth and true.....


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The issue with the BS1400 seems to be limited to a certain production run of machines. You can get more info on that on the Ridgid Forum...


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

dbhost said:


> The issue with the BS1400 seems to be limited to a certain production run of machines. You can get more info on that on the Ridgid Forum...


thank you sir.....:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I purchased the jointer from HD for $300 several years ago. I never had any problems with it. I gave mine to a friend of mine when I purchased the Powermatic 882. I wanted a jointer with longer beds. THe Powermatic has an 82 inch length in total. No problems with the Ridgid model. I think a great value at the $300 price. If it were more I think I would start looking at other models. Have you looked at the Grizzly models? Grizzly has a six in model for $410. I just checked for you.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> I purchased the jointer from HD for $300 several years ago. I never had any problems with it. I gave mine to a friend of mine when I purchased the Powermatic 882. I wanted a jointer with longer beds. THe Powermatic has an 82 inch length in total. No problems with the Ridgid model. I think a great value at the $300 price. If it were more I think I would start looking at other models. Have you looked at the Grizzly models? Grizzly has a six in model for $410. I just checked for you.


Thanks, I got the jointer today, so now I have a TS3660 and a jointer in the box that I need to open up and use I already opened up the TS2400:thumbsup:

Now I need to get a good thickness planer, anybody have suggestions? I was looking at the $550 dewalt... then I saw a $400 dewalt and a $400 ridgid also. Anybody know the difference between them??? thanks.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

just inherited the 12-1/2" planer and works like a charm. I also have the delta 6" benchtop jointer but its mounted to a ridgid base so that makes it a good tool right? My father in law had to replace a belt on the planer once but thats the only problem it has ever had. And it must be a known problem with the product because it cam with an extra belt. Maybe all companies give an extra belt not really sure of that. Oh and it has fold out feeder table extensions which the 13" model doesnt so ive heard. Might want to check on that because they sure are helpful.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Allthumbs27 said:


> just inherited the 12-1/2" planer and works like a charm. I also have the delta 6" benchtop jointer but its mounted to a ridgid base so that makes it a good tool right? My father in law had to replace a belt on the planer once but thats the only problem it has ever had. And it must be a known problem with the product because it cam with an extra belt. Maybe all companies give an extra belt not really sure of that. Oh and it has fold out feeder table extensions which the 13" model doesnt so ive heard. Might want to check on that because they sure are helpful.


Do you mean the ridgid 12 1/2" thickness planer?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

dbhost said:


> The issue with the BS1400 seems to be limited to a certain production run of machines. You can get more info on that on the Ridgid Forum...


I believe that production run began the first day they started production of this saw and is still going on............ can you say lemon?


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve G. said:


> Do you mean the ridgid 12 1/2" thickness planer?


Sorry it is dewalt. I was just bragging about my ridgid table I mounted the jointer on. Makes the saw cut like butter. I think there is something in the orange they paint everything with.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Allthumbs27 said:


> Sorry it is dewalt. I was just bragging about my ridgid table I mounted the jointer on. Makes the saw cut like butter. I think there is something in the orange they paint everything with.


So it's a jointer not a thickness planer?


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

OK let me break this down. My jointer is the Delta JT160. Its a benchtop jointer I mounted on a ridgid table someone gave me. My thickness planer is the Dewalt DW734 which is mounted on a table for larger outfeed. My FIL and I built this before he passed.
I have both a jointer and a thickness planer. The planer well for what I have used it for. What I have heard about this planer (12.5") is that it has outfeeds attached to it and the 13" does not have these.Both of these are dewalt brands I am referring to.Like I said earlier we broke a belt planing some 12" boards but it was our fault because we were trying to shave too much off. But it camewith an extra belt so we stuck it on and went back to work no problem.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Allthumbs27 said:


> OK let me break this down. My jointer is the Delta JT160. Its a benchtop jointer I mounted on a ridgid table someone gave me. My thickness planer is the Dewalt DW734 which is mounted on a table for larger outfeed. My FIL and I built this before he passed.
> I have both a jointer and a thickness planer. The planer well for what I have used it for. What I have heard about this planer (12.5") is that it has outfeeds attached to it and the 13" does not have these.Both of these are dewalt brands I am referring to.Like I said earlier we broke a belt planing some 12" boards but it was our fault because we were trying to shave too much off. But it camewith an extra belt so we stuck it on and went back to work no problem.


I gottcha' .... it sounded like you had a 12" jointer! lol

Thanks, anybody else have any other input on a good thickness planer before I go spend a fortune on one?


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve G. said:


> I gottcha' .... it sounded like you had a 12" jointer! lol
> 
> Thanks, anybody else have any other input on a good thickness planer before I go spend a fortune on one?


I wish I did !!!


----------



## glassyeyes (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thickness planer*

I'll throw in two cents' worth and say my old Delta 12.5" works quite well. I'd be sure to get one that has indexed knives, so you don't spent a lot of time adjusting them when you have to replace them. A VERY nice accessory is the digital depth gauge. Makes repeat work MUCH easier.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, i've used the planer and I must say it is beautiful!!! Muy beuno!


----------

